

Excessive 'Head Count' And 'Billing' Days Over For Indian Software Companies ? - rams
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2009/06/excessive-head-count-and-billing-days.html

======
edw519
“It’s always been at the back of our mind to move to this model, but we never
had the incentive to do it..."

You may have the incentive, but do you have the capability?

Fixed or value based contracts not only require better expertise, they require
different culture. Even your good people have become do indoctrinated with the
concept of fleecing the bill that they may have actually forgotten how to
compete by simply getting the work done efficiently and effectively.

Good luck. Better yet, good luck to your customers.

------
ShabbyDoo
Isn't there a quote along the lines of, "Only ignorant consumers make
decisions solely on price"?

When non-technical managers decide how they're going to build/maintain
software and aren't able to differentiate between a good developer and a guy
with a TLA-filled resume, they're going to gravitate to $20/hour/head.

My frustration as a software consultant in the US has been how to
differentiate myself to people who don't know what questions to ask and ignore
anyone singing his own praises. So far, what's worked best is if someone else
who's worked with me and knows the client makes a recommendation. And, I'm not
really competing against offshore resources -- it's mediocre on-shore folks
that are the issue.

~~~
edw519
Give 'em something for nothing (providing you can do it quickly and cheap).
Make sure it nails them right between the eyes on a significant issue. Once
they see what you can do, you just may become their go-to guy.

